# pompano fishing



## Lyin Too

When is the best time to catch pompano and how? I bought a banana shaped jig last yearand I'm sure the folks at the tackle shop laughed like hell when I left. I go to OB a couple times a month and lots of times in the winter and early fall cant get my littleboat out to fish in the gulf. Would love to try some for some of these. Thanks


----------



## welldoya

About the middle of March to the middle of May. April is primetime. There is also a lesser run in the fall.

Try the search function . There is a lot of info about how to do it.


----------



## jigslinger

If you're talking about goofy jigs, I saw quitea few pomps caught on them last spring. April is the month until the skipjacks come in.


----------



## domimax

Watch the water temp. When it reaches about 63 degrees in the Spring,head for the surf, especially when the water is clear.


----------



## fish-E

Best baits for pompano include sand-fleas, cut claims and fresh shrimp peeled. Baits are fished two or three at a time via dropper rig consisting of wide gap hooks or circle hooks that facilitate hook penetration in a sand spike. Specialized sinkers for surf fishing include, flat bank sinkers for calm surf days, pyramid sinkers, and spider sinkers that have retractable legs for ruff days. I've had luck with sitting the bait on the sand bar and in the valley between the sand bars where the surf goes out. Good luck.


----------



## Charlie2

Don't laugh at a Doc's Goofy Jig. I did when I first saw one down in Tampa when he first sold them. It didn't take long to learn to respect them as a legitimate Pompano(and other fish) fishing tool.



They are deadly, especially with a teaser. Often, the teaser will be hit rather than the jig itself. Frequently, you will catch a fish on both the teaser and jig.



Fish it along the bottom, trying to create 'magic spurts of sand'. I have seen people put a sweetener on them, but I feel that is unnecessary.



Colors? The usual Pompano colors of (white, yellow or a combination of), chartreuse and hot pink. You may have to paint the chartreuse and hot pink yourself. JMHO C2


----------

